# Introduce yourself



## Milo192 (Jun 28, 2021)

Hi! I am an owner of a Mackerel Tabby cat named Milo! He just had his birthday and is super adorable, I joined so I could learn more about cats!!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome to you and Milo! Milo is indeed adorable!


----------



## Savannacoonemama (Jun 28, 2021)

Hello, im the proud mama of 10 .5 mnth old bonded Savannah/Mainecoone sisters;Sasha and Nala


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello to you and Happy Birthday to Milo! I've never heard of a Mackerel Tabby before, but we learn lots of new things here. Such a handsome little guy!


----------



## Bharat (Jun 29, 2021)

Milo192 said:


> Hi! I am an owner of a Mackerel Tabby cat named Milo! He just had his birthday and is super adorable, I joined so I could learn more about cats!!


Happy birthday Milo, and welcome to the forum, it will help you to learn and is very much informative.


----------

